# الي عباقرة التكييف - ارحمونا من التصاميم الغير منطقية



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
طبعا العنوان يخض و لكن انا بحاول امسك نفسي لما باشوف تصاميم يعتقد صاحبها انه نتاج عبقرية لم يفوز احد بها قبله وانا اشفق عليهم من هذه العبقرية القاتلة للمستقبل و لا اريد وانا متنرفز ان اخوض كثيرا ، فقط اعطي نقاط صغيرة :
زميل يصمم وحدة تداول هواء 100 طن و يحطها في اخر الدنيا و يمشي الدكت ييجي سبعين متر ، صحيح بتصنعها المصانع لكن علينا ان نعرف اين نوظفها خاصة و سعرها غاية في الخيال اذا ماقورنت بوحدات صغيرة تؤدي نفس المهمة 
ز ميل يستخدم ابعاد دكت بنسبة باعية 1 : 1 فتطلعله 50 انش في 50 انش و عنده درب بيم قاتل للفراغ بين السقف الميستعار و بطن البيم 
و زميل يضع في المواصفات مرطب في مناخ كله رطوبة 
و و و 
و خلينا نتكلم على الاخطاء الشائعة بين الزملاء بلا تجريح و لمجرد ان الفائدة قد يستفيد منها الاخوة الذين في مقتبل عمرهم المهني و دعوة للاخوة ان يراجعوا انفسهم ويصححوا مسارهم 
هدانا الله و هداكم 
و الي لقاء ان كانت هناك رغبة من الاخوة الزملاء ان نواصل الحديث واعتقد انه هااام جدا​


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (16 مارس 2010)

*مشكور م \ صبرى*


----------



## ابن العميد (16 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل فعلا .....استمر ياهندسة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 مارس 2010)

ياااااااه والله انا بشوف عجب العجب

كلنا نستمر في هذا الموضوع 

ومش عــيب اننا نصلح من أخطئنا 

تحياتي لك مهندس صبري


----------



## م شهاب (16 مارس 2010)

انا اكيد معك وياريت تفيدنا بخبرتك الكبيرة في هذا المجال وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## aati badri (16 مارس 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> طبعا العنوان يخض و لكن انا بحاول امسك نفسي لما باشوف تصاميم يعتقد صاحبها انه نتاج عبقرية لم يفوز احد بها قبله وانا اشفق عليهم من هذه العبقرية القاتلة للمستقبل و لا اريد وانا متنرفز ان اخوض كثيرا ، فقط اعطي نقاط صغيرة :
> زميل يصمم وحدة تداول هواء 100 طن و يحطها في اخر الدنيا و يمشي الدكت ييجي سبعين متر ، صحيح بتصنعها المصانع لكن علينا ان نعرف اين نوظفها خاصة و سعرها غاية في الخيال اذا ماقورنت بوحدات صغيرة تؤدي نفس المهمة
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أستاذنا الكريم المهندس صبري سعيد المحترم
نتابعك بإستمرار ونستفيد منك الكثير فما أغزرعلمك
ولكني حسيت هذه المرة منك بروح تعالي على الزملاء-رغم انك دائما بعيد عن الخيلاء والغروروالتعالي حسب ما أقرأ لك وعنك في هذا الموقع الجرئ-
فلك العتبى حتى ترضى إن كنت ظلمتك أخي الكريم فسامحني
بالنسبة لموضوع البوست أتفق معك فيما ذهبت اليه
وذلك لأسباب منها _إن كنت في الخليج _ كثرة المشاريع مما أضطر أصحاب المكاتب الإستشارية
لتوظيف مهندسين لا خبرة لهم على الأقل في التصميم وأعمال المكاتب بعضهم عمل في الصيانة العامة أو صيانة التكييف أو في المواقع أو محطات توليد أوأو أو


----------



## عبود_فتحي (16 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز
صدقت ولكن اراك غاضب بعض شئ ان شاء الله ما يكون في شي مستاهل
و انا متفق معك تماما لو تريد ان ترى اشياء غايه في اللامنطقيه عندي امثلة كثيره
و كانت في مراحل التنفيذ ونقوم بتعديلها
خصوصا في مناطق الخليج والعراق
لا اعرف لماذا و لربما كما قال الزملاء
من نقص بخبره او ضيق الوقت
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamadalx (16 مارس 2010)

أوافقكم فى الرأى أخوانى ............وخاصة حين تتفاجىء مع استشارى فى أعرق مكاتب الاستشارية الهندسية وعمره لا يقل عن الخمسين لا يعرف الفرق بين المقاومة والجهد على سبيل المثال أو فجأة يقول طلاسم عن قوانين القدرة مع أحترامى الشديد لمهندسى الكهرباء(العبد لله ميكانيكا قوى)...
أو فى فحص من قبل استشارى التكييف لحل مشكلة ما ويقول :أن الضغوط متساوية فى جميع المكيفات للضواغط الفريون والحمد لله ان الواحد متلحس وأجن بدرى ...
وأرجوا من المهندس صبرى التواصل


----------



## مهندس/علي (18 مارس 2010)

ده اكيد مهندس صبري وانا اؤيدك في الموضوع دة وفي بعض العوامل الي بتجبر بعض المصممين علي انهم يعملو بعض الاخطاء زي تقليل الطن او تغيير ابعاد الدكت لان المالك عايز كدا وحتي لو اقنعتة ملوش دعوه هو عايز كدا وممكن يمضي كمان علي المخططات وانت تكون مستفذ لاكن غصب عنك انت عايز العقد وايضا في بعض المهندسين الي بيكونو لسة متخرجين بيكونو عندهم فكر او تصور انهم هما الي صح والباقي غلط حتي لو اقنعتهم ان دة الصح وتحارب معاهم والنتيجة برضو تريح دماغك وكل واحد لة سقطات مفيش حد علامة


----------



## emhdisam (18 مارس 2010)

الف شكر علموضوع و اتمنى من كل مهندس ذكر الاخطاء اللي بيلاقيها طبعا بدون ذكر اسماء او شركات او تشهير للفائدة , ممكن يكون في حالة مثلا واجهتني ان المالك طلب حساب و تركيب تجهيزات لفصل الشتاء و ذلك في دبي و اضطررت ان ادخلها في الحساب و لكن مش مقتنع فيها


----------



## عليما (18 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم فعلا 
لكن لابد من وجود اسس فى التصميم 
من الافضل سردها افضل من الخوض فى اخطاء التصميم
ارجو التواصل


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 مارس 2010)

مهندس/علي قال:


> ده اكيد مهندس صبري وانا اؤيدك في الموضوع دة وفي بعض العوامل الي بتجبر بعض المصممين علي انهم يعملو بعض الاخطاء زي تقليل الطن او تغيير ابعاد الدكت لان المالك عايز كدا وحتي لو اقنعتة ملوش دعوه هو عايز كدا وممكن يمضي كمان علي المخططات وانت تكون مستفذ لاكن غصب عنك انت عايز العقد وايضا في بعض المهندسين الي بيكونو لسة متخرجين بيكونو عندهم فكر او تصور انهم هما الي صح والباقي غلط حتي لو اقنعتهم ان دة الصح وتحارب معاهم والنتيجة برضو تريح دماغك وكل واحد لة سقطات مفيش حد علامة


 

تحياتي لك مهندس علي ،،،:28:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 مارس 2010)

[font=&quot]بعض من الملاحظات ارجو الا يشعر احد انها موجهة له [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
1-[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لا علاقة لوزن وحدة التكييف بوزنها بمعني ان الوحدة الـ25 طن تبريد لا تزن 25 طن و هكذا [/font]
2-[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]لا علاقة بين الوات المستهلك من قبل الماكينة بالطن تبريد لان الوات المستهلك يشمل محركات المراوح و الكمبرسورات و سخانات التدفئة و عناصر الكنترول [/font]
3-[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]انه ليس بالضرورة ان تستخدم اجهزة ترطيب وانما ظرف المكان المناخية واحتياجات الحيز المراد معالجة هواؤه وليسمح ان استخدم لفظ معالجة الهواء [/font]
[font=&quot]و رغم ان هذا بديهي الا انني اضطررت لذكرها لسبب انه و قع تحت يدي تصميم و لمكتب مشهور و طلب مني ان اراجع حساب الحمل الحراري للمبني وطلبت المخططات الانشائية و المعمارية فاعطوني سي دي بالكل حتي التكييف فاطلعت على جدول ماكينات التكييف فوجدت مدرج ضمن مواصفات وحدة تداول (مناولة) الهواء مرطب(وحدة ترطيب ) فساءني ذلك لان المكان الذي صممت لاجله الوحدة تبلغ نسبة الرطوبة فيه معظم ايام السنة 80 % ولما عملت الحسابات للمبني اتضح ان نسبة الرطوبة 51% و هي نسبة مثالية و قلت في نفسي ربما خطأ في الطباعة [/font]
[font=&quot]الا ان ما لفت نظري ان نفس المكتب قدم تصميمات في مكان آخر و لسوء الحظ شاء الله ان يقع في يدي و اندهشت حين رأيت نفس المواصفات كوبي بيست لحظتها ادركت ان الزميل المصمم قد غاب عنه انه لن يري اعماله احد وو جدت المخططات مرسومة بنفس الاسلوب : ماكينة ضخمة و دكت طويل ضخم الجثة لا يجد لنفسه معبر تحت الجسور الساقطة بجنون [/font]
[font=&quot] و القيت نظرة على المعماري و الانشائي لكي احصل على تفاصيل الحوائط و الواجهات الزجاجية و عدد الافراد شاغلى المكان واستخدامات الغرف[/font]
[font=&quot] ووجدت الدنيا سايحة قطاعات في الحوائط لا علاقة لها بأرض الواقع و غير موصفة ولا محدد مكان استخدامها وبسؤال المهندس المعماري قال اللون الاحمر حوائط و اللون الزرق بريكاست و اللون الاخضر بارتشن يعني لما طبع اللوحة ابيض و اسود اكون باتعامل مع فريق لا يبصر شيئا و لا يدركه من قال ان الالوان هي المرجع غلشان اعرف ان دي حائط معزول و اللا غير معزول ، جبس واللا حجر / بريكاست معزول و اللا لا طيب نحسب ازاي اليو فاكتور [/font]
[font=&quot]المهم انا جلست مع الزميل المعماري و كتبت كل كلمة يقولها و تقريبا عملت بيها لكن هل كل مقاول او مصمم يروح يقعد مع المعماري و يسمع حدوتة تتحول بعد كده فيلم و اللا هناك رموز واخنصارات و تفاصيل موضح عليها كل شئ[/font]
[font=&quot] كلام لا أتجني فيه على احد و حتي لما قابلت الاستشاري و عاتبني على التاخير في تقديم الحسابات ، و كان رجلا محترما هادئا خبيرا ، و لما عرضت عليه الوضع و كنت متحفزا للقاء المصمم لاعطي له كلمتين فاجأني و قال هذا هو المصمم – حقيقي صعب علي و هو يقول انا احتست و نقلت من مشروعات سابقة تلك الجداول و لعدم خبرتي ايضا خفت اقول ماعرفش و ما لقيت احد استامنه واساله دون ان يضرني في لقمة عيشي [/font]
[font=&quot]انا استحييت ان اعاتبه و جلست مصدوما بعض الوقت وتبادلنا ارقام الجوالات ..... و لا تعليق[/font]
4-[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]كنت اعمل لدي مقاول عام في العام 1993م و كان المفروض ان المقاول المختص بتنفيذ اعمال التكييف يقدم المخططات التنفيذية لكن امام تباطؤه قمت بعملها و ايامها لم يكن الكمبيوتر متاحا للجميع ولا حتي برنامج الاوتوكاد و كنت ارسم بيدي و لكي اضع خط صح لازم ابصر في الانشائي و المعماري و الحريق و الكهرباء فوجدت كل مجاري الهواء تمر في غابات من حديد التسليح و بالتفاهم مع المهندس الانشائي امكن حل المشكلة بمعالجة ارتفاعات الجسور الساقطة في الاماكن التي لم تصب بعد وبتغيير مسارات الهواء لتعبر الجسور شديدة السقوط خلال فتحات يتم تخليقها في هذه الكمرات [/font]
[font=&quot]الا ان الغريب ان مهندس التكييف الاستشاري اعترض بينما زملاؤه ايدوا الفكررة وتوقف صب السقف و الكمرات و تعطلت النيا و كله على حساب المقاول الرئيسي الى ان تدخل المالك و استشار مكتب اخر فذكي الفكرة [/font]
[font=&quot]و حلت المشكلة[/font]
5-[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]انا اشرف على مشروع حاليا المشكلة فيه عبور الدكت لاحجامه الضخمة [/font]
[font=&quot]و السؤال للي صمم ايه الي يجبرك ان تستخدم وحدة 70 طن و انت عندك مساحات على سطح المبني مباشرة تتيح لك ان تضع 20 و حدة 25 طن [/font]
[font=&quot]ليه تزنق نفسك في غرفة ماكينات و عندك سطح خالي و كافي و ليه تكلف المالك ثمن وحدة بهذا الحجم وتعاقبه و تعاقب كل المقاولين الآخرين الذين يبحثون عن سنتيمتر يمرر فيه ماسورة كهرباء او سنتر يعلق فيه نجفة [/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot]نسأل الله العفو و العافية و الغني عن سؤال الناس و ان يرزقنا و اياكم ذهنا صافيا و رأيا صائبا لاضرر فيه ولا ضرار و ان يكون كل منا في عون اخيه وياريت ننسي اننا كنا تلامذه كل واحد عنده معلومة يخبيها عن زميله علشان يتفوق عليه ، الآن كلنا يبحث عن درجة تقربه الى الله عملا بقوله تعالي : و تعاونوا على البر و التقوي ، فالبر هنا ان تعطي لمن يكلفك باداء عمل له حقه ومن حقك على اخوانك ان يدعموك و عليك ان تسألهم و من التقوي ان تسلك طريق المعرفة التي لاتضر بها غيرك [/font]
[font=&quot]و الله ولي التوفيق [/font]
[font=&quot]و سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك استغفرك و اتوب اليك و صلي الله على انبيائه و رسله اجمعين 
[/font]
و رجاء الرجوع الى موضوعي : اسس عامة
[font=&quot][/font]
[font=&quot]29/3/2010م[/font]


----------



## emhdisam (30 مارس 2010)

دهب يا مهندس صبري دهب ماشاء الله خبرة قديمة و معاصر للعمل استفدنا كثيرا و نرجو المزيد


----------



## sherif omar (30 مارس 2010)

لم نستفيد ولا نكتم علما كنا اقتراحنا مشروع للجميع ثم يقوم الجميع بعمل التصميم ثم التصليح ثم الحل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (31 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس شريف عمر و كل الزملاء 
رغم قولك بعدم الاستفادة لكن افتكر الكلام ده لما تنزل موقع و تبقي مسئول 
و انا لا ادعي علما و لا تجربة و لكن هذا ما من الله علي به حصيلة ثمانية وثلاثين عاما من العمل و الدراسة و البحث حين لم نكن نجد نورا نقتبس منه او دليلا نهتدي به سوي بعض من اجتهدوا وكان لهم فضل و ضعنا على اول الطريق سواء بالتشجيع و اذكر منهم اخي و حبيبي المهندس زكريا احمد جبر و ا د عادل خليل و ا د سعد عوض و د علي زلط، و ا د فيصل عريض ، اطال الله اعمارهم جميعا،
و رغم ان احدا منهم لم يكن مختصا في المجال سوي الاستاذ الدكتور عادل خليل ، و هو اول من عرفت على يديه ان هناك أشري و كارير مانيوال و ازاي اصمم احمال و كنت ادرس على يديه و معه الدكتور عنايت و د محمد فوزي الرفاعي دبلوم دراسات عليا لما كان المتحان بعد سنتين دراسة و انا لم اتمكن من دخول المتحانات لوفاة والدي رحمه الله في اليوم السابق للامتحان و كان من الصعب ان اترك العزاء و اجراءات الدفن في البلد ،،،، المهم حصلت على الدرجة من جامعة المنصورة فيما بعد ، الا ان كل كان يحفزني لخوض المجال و التعمق فيه 
و انا اذكر سنة 1985 كان بدأت البطالة بين المهندسين نتيجة لالغاء التكليف و انا لما حاولت ادخل مجال الصيانة في السوق صادفت حرب شعواء من الاخوة الاسطوات و كانت النتيجة اني لم اياس واقترحت دورة عملية للمهندسين في فرع النقابة بطنطا في شارع محب وقتها و لمينا اشتراكات من الراغبين و كانت اول دفعة خمسة و تاني دفعة كانت 30 زميل منهم من كانت له ورش و معارض لكن يريد ان يستزيد من خبرة غيره و رحت اشتريت ثلاجة قديمة و تبرعت وزارة الزراعة وقتها بمكيف شباك و هو اقصي ماكان يحلم به مدير عام او وكيل وزارة و سنتها خرجت اول طبعة تجريبية لكتابي : في اعمال الصيانة و كان مكتوب بخط اليد و تبرع زميل لكتابته باستخدام الكمبيوتر و تلقي مني دعما رمزيا قدره خمسة وسبعين جنيه يوم كان راتبي 90 جنيه و بعض الزملاء ساهموا بعشرين جنيه من التكلفة 
على كل فكرتني بزمن جميل رغم ما كنت اعانيه و قتها و على فكرة اول محاضرة القيتها كنت رايح لابس بدلة و اتزحلقت في الشارع لان الدنيا كانت ممطرة و اصريت بيني و بين نفسي الا اضيع المحاضرة و لم ينتابني الكسوف من الطين الذي اصاب ملابسي و لا من الالم الناتج عن سقوطي على الارض .للأ ىسف انت اللي جرتني للكلام و اضاعة وقت الزملاء في كلام قد لا يهم احد سامحك الله
 وانت ربما لا تري فائدة مما اكتب و نحن في انتظار ما سيمن الله عليك به 
 و على اي الحالات اقتراحك مفيد و مطلوب منك ان تختار انت مبني و ليكن فيلا من طابقين مساحة الطابق 300 متر الجدران من الطوب الاسمنتي المفرغ ، منشأة في منطقة مثل الاقصر و تقدر بناء على هذه المعلومات تاخد تصميم من احد زملائك المعماريين و تطلب منه ىتفاصيل الجدران الخارجية و الاسقف البينية و السطح و اتجاهات المبني و معدلات الاضاءة فيه و معدات الطهي و الكي و الترفيه التي ستكون بحوزة شاغلى المكان و عدد شاغلي المكان و نشاطهم و استخدام كل غرفة و تفاصيل الواجهات الزجاجية و ايه كمان ؟ اسلوبك نساني عايز اقول لك ايه - يمكن فهمتك غلط 
المهم تمنياتي بالتوفيق و حاول تقرأ وتشوف و تمارس واتنبأ لك بمستقبل جيد باذن الله 
و على فكرة انا لازلت قارئ جيد و ممارس متواضع و لا زلت اتعلم و ما تستعجلش رزقك ولا تستهين بأحد بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## emhdisam (31 مارس 2010)

فكرة جيدة اين المخططات المعمارية الاتجاة و احنا فريرة


----------



## sherif omar (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى وحبيب المهندس صبري سعيد انا شاكر لك فضل وكلام الجميل والآهتمام بالكلام الذي ارسلته 
وانا لا اقصد ان اقلل اوارى لافاءدة مما كتبته بل بالعكس انا عجبني الكلام ولكنى ارى دائما بعد اقتراح القسم رفع كفاءة المهندسن والتطوير ان الخطة ليست جىدة ومفيدة وكتبت اقتراحتى وها انت تشتكى من هذا بالذات في التصميم
وهناك خبرات كثيرة ما شاء اللة في هذا المنتدي لماذ لا نحدث دورة تدريبية في التصميم الذات حضرة ذكرت التجربة اناس علي علم يعطوا الدورة للرفع الكفاءة والتعام مع التجارب السابقة ثم مرحلة المشروع وهذا اكبر استفادة من وجهة نظري ولكن كثرة المعلومات مع عدم تطبييق مع عدم وجوود مصحح ولا ماجع كمشروع مكتب استشارى او جامعة ----------------------------------- انا انتظر التواصل معك لو محادثة عن طريق النت
انا اعمل في مجال التكييف من 22 سنة
عندي شركة تكييف وموزع معتمد للشركة ميراكو
كنت قريبا فى رحلة للصين للتعرف علي بعض شركت التكييف هناك

انا في انتظار ردك للحديث بقية وانا شاكر لك ردك على


----------



## ahmed mohamed (1 أبريل 2010)

إلى الاخ المحترم/ مهندس صبري سعيد

لك جزيل الشكر باستثارة هذه المشكلة الضخمة بين اخواتنا المهندسين.
لقد استخدمت بعض الاشارات مما قدمت سالفا - استميحك العذر ان اسرد فيهما قليلا- كما يلى:
1. copy & past
ليس من المنطلق الهندسي ان نستخدم هذه الخاصية فى التصميم ابدا. ألاف الاخطاء تنتج منها.

2.وطلبت المخططات الانشائية و المعمارية
وهل يعقل لمهندس الميكانيك ان لا يمتلك فيطلع على جميع خدمات المشروع. كم من الاخطاء يتنتج ان لم نفعل.

3.قلت في نفسي ربما خطأ في الطباعة
مستندات التعاقد لا تحتمل وجود اى خطأ. من واجبك كمنفذ عند وجود اى تعارض فى التصميم مع المواصفات او الكود او مع خدمات اخرى ان تقدم طلب معلومات (ٌRFI) للمصمم مهما كانت صغيرة/دقيقة مدعومة بالمستندات اللازمة.

4.من قال ان الالوان هي المرجع غلشان اعرف ان دي حائط معزول و اللا غير معزول
باطلاعك على مواصفات المشروع المعمارية ستجد ما هو موصف وان لم تجد فارفع RFI الى المصمم لتسأله عن ذلك ثم تراجع تفاصيل الload calculations . لأنه بنهاية المشروع قد يكون التكيف غير كافى وانت كميكانيك الوحيد الذي سيسأل.

5.للقاء المصمم لاعطي له كلمتين فاجأني و قال هذا هو المصمم – حقيقي صعب علي و هو يقول انا احتست و نقلت من مشروعات سابقة تلك الجداول و لعدم خبرتي ايضا خفت اقول ماعرفش و ما لقيت احد استامنه واساله دون ان يضرني في لقمة عيشي
أخوتى فى الله. ديننا واسلامنا يحثنا على الادب والاحترام والرفق بأخى فى الاسلام. فى العمل يجب ان يكون لديك احترافية How do What - For Whom - To Where and How على الاقل. تحديد المسؤليات وتوثيق المحادثات كلا باطار رسمى (MOM, Letter, RFI, NCR,NCN,..) لا يوجد بهذا عاطفة او شعور - الخطأ مسؤلية الجميع - فيجب عليك قبل تقديم شيئ رسمى أن تتأكد ثم تعرضه على مديرك المباشر ثم الارسال ثم المتابعة الى ان تتلقى الرد. ان كان الرد غير صحيح أكتب ثانيا وثالثا والى اخر المشروع.

6.و بالتفاهم مع المهندس الانشائي امكن حل المشكلة بمعالجة ارتفاعات الجسور الساقطة في الاماكن التي لم تصب بعد وبتغيير مسارات الهواء لتعبر الجسور شديدة السقوط خلال فتحات يتم تخليقها في هذه الكمرات
والله يا جماعة الخير في حاجة اسمها Coordination drawings معلش وقت وتعب ومجهود على حضرات المنفذين. أعملها وحتبين المشاكل فين وابعت للاستشارى التصميم يقولك تعمل ايه وتحلها ازاى ولا ايه.

7.انا اشرف على مشروع حاليا المشكلة فيه عبور الدكت لاحجامه الضخمة 
أه. لقيتها مستحيلة وكمان كابل تراى وفاير و سبورت للسيلنج ولايت فيتينج وبلاوى زرقا وماله برضه تتحل وفى الأخر نضغط على المعمارى ينزل السيلنج شوية. على فكرة اخر ارتفاع سيلنج مقبول هو 2.75 متر.

أخواتنا الاعزاء. ده شغلك اتعب فيه .احنا مهندسين بنحل مشاكل ولازم نقدر. وكمان لازم نتعلم الاحترافية فى الشغل ونعرف كهربا ومدنى ومعمارى ولا ايه.

واخيرا يلزم الاشارة الى اهمية التنسيق والتعاون فى مراحل التصميم . وده بحر اكبر من التنفيذ واى حل يتم فى المشروع تكلفته يجب ان تستقطع من المصمم. أنه خطأه ومسؤليته.
العبارات المشهورة التى تطبع على الرسم من قبل المصصمم. ( To coordinate, Full Coordinational , Final .. Subject to site coordination, ...) غير صحيح وتعيب المصمم الذى يكتب اسمه او اختصار اسمه على اللوحة. الملحوظ فى مشاكل الخدمات فيما بينها ان التنسيق يجب ان يتم عن طريق المعمارى فيجب عليه عند استلامه تصميم ميكانيك ان يضع الخدمات سويا ويرع اين المشاكل ثم يرجع الى الميكانيك للتغير( هذا ان لم يكن لدى مصمم الميكانيك باقى الخدمات وهذا هو الشائع) وهكذا لباقى الخدمات. ولكن كفاءة التصميم ستؤدي الى فقد وقت وجهد اضافي وهذا يرجع الى كفاءة المكتب المصمم ككل.

أخوانى. إننا نعمل جميعا كفريق واحد من المصصم للمنفذ للفورمن للصيانة . يجب ان نسلم بعضنا شيئ يدعى Good Product . أعانكم الله جميعا.

بانهاية اقتبس كلمات الأخ الكبير / مهندس صبري 
نسأل الله العفو و العافية و الغني عن سؤال الناس و ان يرزقنا و اياكم ذهنا صافيا و رأيا صائبا لاضرر فيه ولا ضرار و ان يكون كل منا في عون اخيه وياريت ننسي اننا كنا تلامذه كل واحد عنده معلومة يخبيها عن زميله علشان يتفوق عليه ، الآن كلنا يبحث عن درجة تقربه الى الله عملا بقوله تعالي : و تعاونوا على البر و التقوي ، فالبر هنا ان تعطي لمن يكلفك باداء عمل له حقه ومن حقك على اخوانك ان يدعموك و عليك ان تسألهم و من التقوي ان تسلك طريق المعرفة التي لاتضر بها غيرك

لك كل التحية والاحترام لنزهاتك وارجوا ان نستطيع جميعا تثقيف اخواننا الاصغر سنا لما يفيدهم وينفعهم. لك مني جزيل الشكر.


----------



## خادم محمد (1 أبريل 2010)

excellent


----------



## emhdisam (1 أبريل 2010)

عظيم ياهندسة م صبري م ahmed mohamed ممتاز و اتمنى المزيد من المعلومات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله لكم 
لقد اجملت و جملت 
و نحن جميعا نسال الله ان نكون ممن قال فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه 
و انا ذكرت اشياء محددة حدثت و الكثير موجود ولا نقصد تجريح لأحد او الاستهزاء بأحد او التقليل من قيمة احد ولم اقصد الشكوي و انما ان نتعلم كلنا من بعض و أن نتعود على نقد الذات و انا باطلب من الكبير ان يحتضن الصغير كما لوكان اخوه او ابنه و دائما الارزاق على الله 

و انا اوعدك ان اتصل بك قبل نزولي اجازة لنرتب سويا لقاء مطول للزملاء الراغبين في التواصل وسأكون تحت امرهم لمدة اسبوع من الاجازة في المكان الذي تحدده و ليكن احد فروع النقابة لتفادي زحمة المواصلات و هاتفي موجود في الملتقي 009665040022507و ايميلي موجود بالملتقي و الى لقاء في موضوع سأسميه وثائق مشروع تكييف و سيشمل نماذج من الوثائق التي تحدد العلاقة بين المالك و الاستشاري و المقاول


----------



## emhdisam (3 أبريل 2010)

المهندس صبري مشكور على الافكار المطروحة و لا غبار عليها و هذا هدف كبير من اهداف المنتدى فكلنا نخطئ و نرجوا ان يتم وضغ نتائج هذا الاجتماع المطول في المنتدى لاخوانكم السوريين و المسلمين اجمع


----------



## lharcha (3 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
 لقد اضفت كثيرا ياسيدي و بارك الله فيكم و في عطائك 
 لي تصحيح بسيط هو ان rfi = request for inspection 
 وتسمي بها وثيقة طلب الفحص الميداني لأعمال المقاول مثل اعتماد اختبار ضغط او مناسيباو عينة لحام ماسورة تم تشكيلها لتصبح تي ، او اي خطوة تنفيذية بالموقع يترتب على فحص صحة تنفيذها خطوات تتبعها
 اما وثيقة طلب معلومة او طلب ايضاح فهي REQUEST OF INFORMATION OR TECHNICAL DATA = ROI = ROTD
 و ربما يوجد تسميات اخري ففوق كل ذي علم عليم 
 و باذن الله سيكون لنا موضوع عن وثائق الموقع لمشروع و يتم اعدادالموضوع حاليا و ارجو ان يكتمل
و هذا لايمنع المشاركات الرائعة مثلما فعلتم الآن 
 و انا لا اخفي سعادتي بهذا التفاعل بين الزملاء
و ادائك المميز في الحوار 
اكرمك الله بتوفيقه دائما و احصن لسانك الطيب من الذلات 
 و الله الموفق 
​


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> بارك الله لكم
> لقد اجملت و جملت
> و نحن جميعا نسال الله ان نكون ممن قال فيهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه
> و انا ذكرت اشياء محددة حدثت و الكثير موجود ولا نقصد تجريح لأحد او الاستهزاء بأحد او التقليل من قيمة احد ولم اقصد الشكوي و انما ان نتعلم كلنا من بعض و أن نتعود على نقد الذات و انا باطلب من الكبير ان يحتضن الصغير كما لوكان اخوه او ابنه و دائما الارزاق على الله
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك فيك
ونفع بك


----------



## م شهاب (19 أبريل 2010)

م صبري سعيد 
ممكن واحد يقول انه ما استفاد من المشاركة وهذا حقه 
اما بالنسبة لي فانت مرجع 
اود ان اشكرك على كل ما تقدمه للمنتدى انت وكل الزملاء 
واسمحلي اكون تلميذ في حضرتك 
لاني محتاج زمن طويل لاصل لرتبة زميل 
رجائي ان تتابع الموضوع ولاتحرمنا من الفائدة 


وتقبل مني كل الشكر والعرفان 
م شهاب سوريا


----------



## امين السعيد (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مهندس صبرى الموضوع ممتاز وانااعتقد انه بيرجع الى الفهم فى تخصص التكييف والتبريد ومن اخطر ما نعانيه فى سوق المملكة العربيةالسعودية خاصة وجود كثير من غير المختصين فى الحقل فمثلا اسال ى حد بيعمل فى المجال غرفة 4*5 متر تحتاج كام طن هتلاقية ببساطة يعرف ان التريحتاج 1000 وحدة حرارية ولكن اساله من حصل على هذا الرقم لا يجيب ولو جادلته لا يسمع لك وكانه قران مش وصلنا الى درجة ان اصبحت هذة المعلومات قوانين علمية يستند اليها بعض المختصين وكثيرا من هذة الامثلة التى نود توضيحها لبعضنا وشكرا


----------



## نبيل حسنى (20 أبريل 2010)

والله موضوع كويس لاننا بمعرفة الاخطاء اكيد هنبعد عنها ومش هيبقى لحد مجال انه يقع فيها
ان شاء الله ارتب بعض الملاحظات اللى قابلتها خلال شغلى واعرضها لتعم الفائده
نشكر م صبرى على حسن اختيار المواضيع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 أبريل 2010)

لا شكر على واجب 
اهلا بك و بملاحظاتك 
و في انتظار مساهماتك الثمينة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل حسنى (21 أبريل 2010)

:81:احب ابدأمن احدى المستشفيات بالمملكة العربية السعودية "" والتى اعمل بها كمهندس تنفيذى"" بتصميم غريب للطلمبات, حيث تم اختيار طلمبات متغيرة السرعة وفى نفس الوقت تم استخدام صمام ثلاثى الاتجاه مع مجموعة هوك اب على الوحدات:70:

"" هذه الطلمبات تغير من سرعة دورانها لتعطى تدفق مكافىء للحمل"" لذلك يستخدم فى مجموعة الهوك اب هذه صمام ثنائى الاتجاه, حيث انه عندما تحقق وحدة التكييف درجة الحرارة التى تم معايرتها عليها يغلق الصمام الثنائى الاتجاه فتقل كمية المياه الماره فى شبكة المواسير فتقلل الطلمبه من سرعتها لتعطى التدفق المطلوب لباقى الوحدات 
والخطأ فى هذا التصميم أن الطلمبات المتغيره السرعة ستظل تعمل بشكل مستمر وبطاقتها القصوى حيث يعمل الصمام الثلاثى على ارجاع المياه للطلمبة من خلال By pass 
لذلك من الافضل استخدام طلمبات ذات سرعة دوران ثابتة مع وجود الصمام الثلاثى او استخدام طلمبات متغيرة السرعة مع صمام ثنائى 
حاجة تانية قابلتها " طلب غريب " والحمد لله بعد نقاش طويل اقتنعت الجهة المسؤولة بيها
احنا نعرف ان مياه التكثيف الناتجة عن وحدات التكييف ممكن تكون بارده لدرجة انها تكثف بخار مياه على مواسير الصرف الخاصة بها " ده فى حالة ان الجو المحيط بالمواسير يكون درجة حرارته عالية " اما لو كان الجو المحيط بالمواسير درجة حرارته تقريبا نفس درجة حرارة مياه التكثيف فمن المستحيل انه يحصل تكثيف " علشان ما اطولشى فى الشرح " 
المطلوب كان عزل مواسير صرف مياه التكثيف واحنا اصلا بنجمع الهواء الراجع من بين السقفين " free return air "
حاجة ثالثة " معلومة سمعتها لو فيه تأكيد من الزملاء عليها يبقى ربنا يجزيكم خير " " هل استخدام السخانات الكهربية للتدفئة يقلل من نسبة الاكسجين فى الهواء":81:
لو الكلام ده صحيح يبقى استخدام وحدات تكييف فيها سخانات كهرباء فى جو اصلا فقير من الاكسجين فيه خطأ كبير لازم يتصحح وخاصة كمان لو فى مستشفى :4:


----------



## محمود البصيلي (21 أبريل 2010)

نبيل حسنى قال:


> حاجة ثالثة " معلومة سمعتها لو فيه تأكيد من الزملاء عليها يبقى ربنا يجزيكم خير " " هل استخدام السخانات الكهربية للتدفئة يقلل من نسبة الاكسجين فى الهواء":81:
> لو الكلام ده صحيح يبقى استخدام وحدات تكييف فيها سخانات كهرباء فى جو اصلا فقير من الاكسجين فيه خطأ كبير لازم يتصحح وخاصة كمان لو فى مستشفى :4:


 
that is correct (electrical heater burn out oxygen) but if you didn't have any source for heating thier is no any solution except electrical heater ther( may you say by condenser with directional valve but its very expensive)


----------



## نبيل حسنى (22 أبريل 2010)

:20:شكرا ليك يا مهندس محمود على تأكيد المعلومة:20:
وانا متفق معاك لما يكون المصمم مضطر ومفيش بديل, خلاص ​لكن انا ذكرت فى اول الموضوع ان المشروع ده مستشفى " يعنى لازم يكون فيه غلايات لأغراض كتير" كمان فيه حاجة تانية, المستشفى دى فى محافظة الطائف والمعروف عنها ان نسبة الاكسجين فى جوها اقل من الطبيعى " ذلك بسبب ارتفاعها عن سطح البحر - حوالى 4400 قدم - لذلك لازم يكون فيه بديل

كمان فيه حاجة بالنسبة للسعودية ان جوها دائما مشمس فممكن استخدام السخانات الشمسية واكيد هتوفر بقدر كبير من تكلفة السخانات الكهربية او استخدام البخار او اى وسائل تانية


----------



## الدكة (22 أبريل 2010)

طبقاً للمعايير الصحيحة و المقبولة تصميمياً : 
استخدام صمامات ثلالثية مع المضخات ثابتة السرعة
وصمامات ثنائية مع مضخات متغيرة السرعة

وشكراً ،،،


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

للامام ياهندسة


----------



## nofal (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed mohamed (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم.
أخى المهندس/ نبيل
تحية الى مشاركتك البناءة فى هذا الموضوع الشيق الذي عنونه مهندسنا والأخ الأكبر م/صبري سعيد فبارك الله لكما ولكل من يشارك باضافته البناءة.
فى البداية استميحك العذر ان انتقى بعض من جملاتك للتعليق.

1. بتصميم غريب للطلمبات, حيث تم اختيار طلمبات متغيرة السرعة وفى نفس الوقت تم استخدام صمام ثلاثى الاتجاه مع مجموعة هوك اب على الوحدات
(VFD for secoundary CHW pumps) كما وضحت انت لا يجب تركيب محبس ثلاثى الاتجاه على AHU اوFCU فأن تم فهو بالتالى مضيعة للمال والطاقة حيث الغرض من تركيب VFD هو توفير الطاقة الكهربية عند التشغيل. ولكن يجب مراعاة التالي: 
أ- تركيب ملف ثلاثى الاتجاه فقط فى أقصى/أكبر استهلاكا FCU أو AHU والتى تم عليها تصميم ضغط الطلمبات.
ب- عدم تركيب DRV للبرانشات لانه يعتمد فى معايرته على الحمل (الضغط) الاقصى للطلمبة ولانه داله فى المساحة يعطى معدل سريان اقل فى البرانش عند تقليل الضغط بواسطة الطلمبة مع انه جميع الMotorized valve الراكبة على البرانش بعد الDRV فى حالة Full open . الصحيح ان يتم تركيب Dynamic Valve بدلا من DRV.
ج-تركيب Decoupling Header فى المواسير العمومية بين الSupply and Return بعد غرفة المضخات مع محبس 2way.
د- تركيب diffrential pressure sensor فى الرايزر الرأسي بعدد كافى لحجم المبنى وعن طريقه يتم برمجة الVFD.
هذا ما لاحظته من عيوب او نواقص للنظام والتى تؤثر على تشغيله. 

2-طلب غريب " والحمد لله بعد نقاش طويل اقتنعت الجهة المسؤولة بيها
احنا نعرف ان مياه التكثيف الناتجة عن وحدات التكييف ممكن تكون بارده لدرجة انها تكثف بخار مياه على مواسير الصرف الخاصة بها " ده فى حالة ان الجو المحيط بالمواسير يكون درجة حرارته عالية " اما لو كان الجو المحيط بالمواسير درجة حرارته تقريبا نفس درجة حرارة مياه التكثيف فمن المستحيل انه يحصل تكثيف 
يا راجل انتا موش عاوز الدراين بيب تتعزل. خلاص اقطع الكهرباء على المبنى مدة وشغلها تانى بس فى عز الصيف والرطوبة وشوف المطرا والمستحيل بتاعك. والله طلبك هو الغريب. أي ماسورة موجودة داخلceiling return plenum لازم تبقى معزولة. ال condensation بيحصل عن طريق الرطوبة المحتواه داخل الهواء. ودرجة حرارة الCondensate water تختلف مع درجة حرارة الغرفة او الراجع وبالتالى يجب عمل عزل للمواسير. كيف سمحوا لك بالتغير. Cost saving ها. يحبه الاستشاري.

أنا لا اقصد التجريح لا سمح الله بل بحدود معرفتي أقصد المشاركة.
وفقك الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سمعان79 (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواننا الكرام نسال الله لنا ولكم العفو و العافية و الغني عن سؤال الناس و ان يرزقنا و اياكم ذهنا صافيا و رأيا صائبا لاضرر فيه ولا ضرار و ان يكون كل منا في عون اخيه وياريت ننسي اننا كنا تلامذه كل واحد عنده معلومة يخبيها عن زميله علشان يتفوق عليه ، الآن كلنا يبحث عن درجة تقربه الى الله عملا بقوله تعالي : و تعاونوا على البر و التقوي ، فالبر هنا ان تعطي لمن يكلفك باداء عمل له حقه ومن حقك على اخوانك ان يدعموك و عليك ان تسألهم و من التقوي ان تسلك طريق المعرفة التي لاتضر بها غيرك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2010)

باسم الله 
جميعكم مشكور على مشاركاته
و اخص بالشكر الزميل سمعان على تعقيبه القيم فمن حق الجميع أن يعقب دون ايذاء زميله 
و الهندسة ذوق وفن و أخلاق وعلم 

و جميعنا و الحمد لله على علم وخلق و دين و مبدأنا واحد : لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسي أن يكونوا خيرا منهم
وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن 

زميلنا طرح ماعنده و هو محق في وجهات نظره و هي علميا ثوابت 



 اما موضوع عزل الدرين أي مواسير صرف مياه تكاثف الوحدات فهو ملزم وليس اختياري خاصة اذا كنت تتعامل مع منطقة بها رطوبة عالية أو وحدات ذات قدرات عالية مثلما يحلو للبعض استخدامها ، و هو لا يدرك عواقب ذلك 
 من اختلاط الامور وصعوبة التنسيق مع الخدمات الأخري



 بالنسبة للسخانات الكهربائية فانا الود ودي يمنعوها فهي تأكل الاكسيجين و يمكن استبدالها بنظام المضخات الحرارية - هيت بامب -او الماء الساخن 


 كما ان استخدام السخانات الكهربية يسبب جفاف الهواء و بالتالي الحلق و تشققه و ادمائه 


 و بالتالي الحاجة لأجهزة تزويد بالرطوبة مكلفة ماديا
 وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير للأمة


----------



## حسن مشهور (21 أغسطس 2010)

*تعقيب*

الإخوة الكرام ، كل عام وأنتم بخير ،،،​ 
تعقيباً على الموضوع ، إسمحوا لي أن أدلي برأيي . فبداية المشكلة تبدأ من المهندس المعماري .. والذي يفترض فيه إعطاء المشروع – أي مشروع – ما يستحق من الإهتمام ، وأن يخضعه لمراحل التصميم المتعارف عليها :​ 
مرحلة الفكرة المعمارية (Concept)
والتي يتم من خلالها الإتفاق بين المالك والمعماري على تفاصيل المشروع وإحتياجاته ( تصميم داخلي ، تكييف ، تنسيق حدائق ، كشف ومقاومة حريق ، ترفيه... إلخ) فضلاً عن الإتفاق على ميزانية المشروع . وتصاغ الفكرة المعمارية في النهاية ، من حيث الكتلة والشكل الخارجي وفي إطار معماري خلاق ، لتعبر عن وتوفر تلك الإحتياجات . يكتفي المعماري في هذه المرحلة بالمساقط الأفقية والواجهة الرئيسية (أو ربما منظور بسيط يوضح الفكرة) .​ 
مرحلة تطوير الفكرة المعمارية(Concept Development) 
بعد موافقة المالك على الفكرة المعمارية ، يتم تطويرها من خلال دراسة أكثر تعمقاً ، تأخذ في الحسبان إحتياجات المشروع النهائية ، وإعداد تكلفة تقديرية للمشروع . وقد يقوم المالك بحذف إحتياجات قائمة أو إضافة أخرى جديدة لنطاق الأعمال .. ويكون المشروع في هذه المرحلة قد إتضحت معالمه بصورة جلية . و يتم كذلك الإتفاق على كافة مواد التشطيب والخدمات . ويعاد حساب تكلفة المشروع النهائية وإعتمادها من المالك . 
يقدم المعماري في هذه المرحلة الرسومات المعمارية النهائية .​ 
مرحلة الرسومات التنفيذية ورخصة البناء ( Working Drawings & Building Permit)
هذه مرحلة متخصصة جداً لا دخل للمالك بها ، حيث يقدم المعماري الرسومات التنفيذية لجهات الخدمات والترخيص بالدولة لإعتمادها والحصول على رخصة البناء .​ 
مرحلة إعداد المواصفات والشروط الخاصة ومستندات المناقصة (Specifications, Specific Conditions & Tender Documents) 
لا يوجد ما يمنع تزامن هذه المرحلة من المشروع مع سابقتها ، وقد ترجىء لحين الحصول على موافقة الخدمات (طرق ، كهرباء ، ماء ، إتصالات ، صرف صحي) . ويقوم المهندس المعماري بإعداد مستندات المشروع : من مواصفات عامة وخاصة ، شروط عامة وخاصة ، نموذج للعقد ، وأية مرجعيات أخرى والتي ستمثل جميعها مستندات المناقصة . 
وقد يكلف المالك المهندس المعماري بطرح المناقصة أو يقوم هو بذلك بمعرفته لإستقراء السوق والوقوف على حقيقة الأسعار في السوق ، والتي قد تدفعه إلى إعادة النظر في مكونات المشروع وحذف بعضها بغرض تقليل التكلفة . وهنا عليه العودة للمهندس المعماري لإعادة صياغة مستندات المشروع لتعكس المتطلبات الجديدة .​ 
تلك هي مراحل تصمبم أي مشروع كما أعرفها ، والتي لا تخلو أياً منها من مراجعة للتصاميم المختلفة (معماري ، إنشائي، كهرباء ، تكييف ، ...إلخ) والتنسيق المستمر بين تلك التصاميم بغرض المطابقة وعلاج أية أخطاء .​ 
وقد أجد للمهندس المعماري بعض العذر في عدم إلتزامه بتلك المراحل ، فأتعاب التصميم – في ظل التنافس المحموم بين المكاتب المعمارية – تكاد لا تكفي لتغطية مصاريف المكتب والموظفين . ما يدفع بعض المكاتب إلى اللجوء إلى أسلوب نسخ و لصق تلك المواصفات والشروط والمستندات دون مراجعة أو تدقيق ، والتأكد من مطابقتها وتعبيرها عن إحتياجات ومتطلبات المشروع .​ 
هذا بالطبع فيما يخص المشاريع الصغيرة . أما في حالة المشاريع الكبيرة – حيث تكون الأتعاب مجزية – فنجد الإلتزام الواضح من المهندس المعماري بمراحل التصميم المشار إليها ، وإستعانته بمهندسين متخصصين في كافة مراحل المشروع ، حفاظاً على سمعته وسمعة مكتبه .​ 
وإن كان المعيار الأساسي في العمل هو الحرفية والأمانة ، بصرف النظر عن طبيعة أو حجم المشروع ، نجد العديد من المكاتب الإستشارية مهتمه فقط بالربحية والإنتشار .. وحرصها على إنجاز التصميم في أقل وقت ممكن ، وقناعتها من أنها تمتلك زمام الأمور .. فعلى المقاول في النهاية – إذا أراد الإستمرار في السوق – الإنصياع إلى التفسيرات التي سيحددها المكتب الإستشاري لاحقاً لتفاصيل المشروع ومواصفاته وشروطه ، والتي غالباً ما يكون الهدف منها التغطية على أخطاء واضحه إرتكبها أو نسيها المهندس المعماري خلال مراحل التصميم . ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا المتميز المهندس حسن
أحسنت التعقيب
و أنا أحاول بالقاء الضوء على مايجب على المهندس المعماري و الانشائي عمله أثناء عملية التصميم سعيا لما سميته فك الاشتباك بينهما و مهندسي الميكانيكا من خلال طرح المعلومات الواجب الالمام بها في مجال التكييف بما يخدم الطرفين ، و أرجو من الله التوفيق 
بالإضافة الي أنني ذكرت في مقدمة كتابي ماسميته أسس عامة تهم المتخصص و غير المتخصص و هذا القسم نشرته هنا ايضا في الملتقي 
والحقيقة انك عززت ما أطمح اليه وهو الثقافة الهندسية المساندة للتخصص 
سعدت باضافتك و مروركم الكريم 
و كل عام وانتم بخير وفي انتظار المزيد من مشاركاتك المتميزة و المختارة بعناية 
و رجائي المرور على ماأكتبه في قسم العمارة و التخطيط وابداء رأيك و اقتراحاتك فانا باذن الله في خدمة الجميع بقدر ما وهبني الله و تفضل علي من خبرة
و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

*أعيد المناشدة لعباقرة التكييف في المكاتب الاستشارية ( الشهيرة = الكبري )*

بالمناسبة اتيح لي الاطلاع على تصميم أعمال امداد بالهواء المتجدد ، لمبني متعدد الطوابق و وجدت مقاس الدكت الرئيسي اارتفاعه 70 سنتيمتر و كان بالإمكان تقسيم الدكت 
الجموا لساني و أربكوا قلمي عن التعقيب بعد أن أطلقت صرختي لعباقرة التكييف 
ارجوكم حاقظوا على تاريخ و مجد مكاتب اخرجت اجيال من المبدعين و انعم الله عليكم بالعمل فيها


----------



## د.محبس (23 أغسطس 2010)

انا مررت بمشكله في مستشفى كان الي عامل التبريد المركزي لجزء من الردهات مهندس غير محترف في اختصاص التكييف ليس من المهندسين المتابعين فولد لدينا الكثير من الاخطاء منها انه قلل بشكل كبير فتحات السحب فولد اختناق او ما سيمى سوء الدفع والسحب وكذلك كانت دكتات الدفع كلها بحجم واحد فمثلا غرفة كبيرة يدخل لها دكت دفع الهواء المماثل لغرفة اصغر منها حوالي مرتيين فولد فرق في التبريد وهكذا اخي الحبيب مهندس صبري ..........


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذنا د محبس 
موضوع الدكت هيدروليكي بحت فالدكت الرئيسي يجب ان يتدرج في الصغر كلما استنزف منه كم من الهواء المتدفق حتي نحافظ على مهمة الدكت و هي توصيل الهواء لأبعد نقطة بنفس القوة الدافعة و لذلك انا دائما أفضل تصميم الدكت على أساس تساوي احتكاك الهواء مع ممر الهواء في كل نقاطه تقريبا و بالتالي يتم تقليص أبعاد مقطع الدكت كلما بعدنا عن مصدر الإمداد ، و استنزفنا معدل التدفق المناسب للمكان الذي يتطلب هذا الاستنزاف ، و بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الدكت يتم تشغيل الوحدة و عمل توازن لمعدلات تدفق الهواء عبر الجريلات ( منافذ الإمداد ) و ذلك بفتح كل البوابات المؤدية لهذه الجريلات ثم باستخدام جهاز قياس معدل التدفق و السرعة و الضغط (الفوليو ميتر ) تتم عملية المعايرة لتأخذ كل غرفة حقها من الهواء المكيف
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## حسن مشهور (23 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ المهندس/ صبري سعيد المحنرم​ 
كل عام وأنت وكافة الأعضاء بألف خير​ 
بداية أشكر لكم مجهودكم الملحوظ في إلقاء الضوء على المشاكل التطبيقية التي تواجهنا كمهندسين على كافة الأصعدة ، والتي ترجع في الأساس إلى غياب الحرفية في العمل ( والضمير في أحيان كثيرة) وإعتماد الكثيرين منـّا لثقافة الفهلوة.

في الحقيقة ، ما دفعني للمشاركة هنا هو إقدامكم مشكوراً على شرح أنواع أنظمة التكييف (بقسم العمارة والتخطيط) والأسس العامة لما يجب على المعماريين والإنشائيين توفيره من متطلبات التصميم .

لقد لمست سيادتكم موضوعاً في غاية الحساسية لا يدرك أهميته إلاّ من إكتوى بناره وتكبد جراء ذلك خسائر لا داعي لها ، وكان من الممكن تلافيها لو أحسن كلاً من المعماري والإنشائي عملهما وذلك بالتنسيق والمراجعة المستمرين بينهما من جهة ومهندس التركيبات الميكانيكية من جهة أخرى وذلك خلال مرحلة تطوير الفكرة المعمارية كما ذكرت في مشاركتي أعلاه .​ 
أشكركم مرة أخرى مع دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق في مهمتكم​


----------



## eehaboo (23 أغسطس 2010)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> ياااااااه والله انا بشوف عجب العجب
> 
> كلنا نستمر في هذا الموضوع
> 
> ...


أولا أشكر الزميل المهندس صبري سعيد على النقد الواقعي والواضح والموجود بالفعل وقد واجهناه كثيرا وبالفعل شيء ينرفز جدا 
ثانيا : الزميل مشرف التكييف والتبريد أظن أنه ليس من شيم المهندس أن يكون موجودا في القسم ومشاركاته موجودة ولا يرد على طلب باسمه بالذات فهذا ليس من اللائق ابدا يا سيد محمد...


----------



## الصقرالجارح (23 أغسطس 2010)

*بصراحة استاذ موضوع مميز خصوصا للذين يعتمدون على هذه المنتديات في الحصول على المعلومات *

الصقرالجارح


----------



## samy m (15 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## masibrahim (3 مارس 2011)

يا إخوانى الأوكسجين لا يحترق بل يساعد على الإحتراق و ذلك أن غاز الأكسجين لوحده لا يحترق بل لابد من وجود المادة التى تحترق مع الكسجين لكى يحدث الإحتراق - هذا من ناحية و من ناحية اخرى فأن السخانات الكهربية ما هى إلا أجسام ساخنة و حين مرور الهواء عليها يسخن بالحمل الحرارى ولا يحدث تأين للهواء - أى لا يحدث أى تغيير فى البنية الذرية لذرات الأوكسجين أو اهيدروجين أو ثانى أكسيد الكربون لأن أى تغيير فى البنية الذرية للأوكسجين سيتحول الى غاز الأوزون و هذا طبعا لا يحدث
و بالتاى فالحديث عن أحتراق الأوكسجين حين مرور الهواء على ملفات السخانات الكهربية كلام غير علمى بالمرة


----------



## pora (3 مارس 2011)

المناقشه فى الموضوع ده تعطى الواحد خبرة سنتين على الاقل
شكرا استاذى المهندس صبرى سعيد


----------



## toktok66 (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا وجاري التعليق على الموضوع بموضوع


----------



## mostafa2021 (6 مارس 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر لمن كتب ولو حرف بنية انتفاع المسلمين به
وانا مشكلتى انى اعمل فى شركة مقاولات صغيره والمشاكل التى تواجه الفر كتيير ولكن مشكلتى هى عمل تفصيل وتنسيق لها حتى اعرضهل عليكم حتى ينتفع بها غيرى وان شاء الله ساحاول تجميعها وعرضها عليكم فى اقرب وقت


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 مارس 2011)

أهلا بأي مشاركة 
فالمواقع و التصاميم مليئة بالملاحظات 
و نسأل الله التوفيق


----------



## كرم الحمداني (6 مارس 2011)

والله يا أستاذنا كلامك صحيح وانا هذا الشيئ لاحظته في مكان عملي وهنالك اخطاء اخرى تعجب لها 
ارجو الاستفادة منه ولاعيب ان يخطئ احدنا ولاكن العيب الاصرار على الخطأ


----------



## ramy_hosny (18 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

